# yuasa indexing head spin jig #550-003



## john mullen (May 27, 2014)

I just purchased this yuasa indexing head spin jig on e/pay. the price was so cheep that I could not pass it up. however I am not sure just how to use it. also wonder if everything needed is with it  any help would be appreciated ..John


----------



## OldMachinist (May 27, 2014)

5C spin fixture instructions can be downloaded here. http://neme-s.org/Shaper Books/Odds and ends/Spin Indexer Instructions Phase II.pdf

You'll need a set of 5C collets to use it.


----------



## john mullen (May 27, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> 5C spin fixture instructions can be downloaded here. http://neme-s.org/Shaper Books/Odds and ends/Spin Indexer Instructions Phase II.pdf
> 
> You'll need a set of 5C collets to use it.



I would like to adapt a 4" 3 jaw chuck to it .any ideas on that??


----------



## kd4gij (May 27, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-4-3-J...4?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item20e5e220c8


----------



## john mullen (May 27, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-4-3-J...4?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item20e5e220c8


I already have a 3 jaw chuck  from a Craftsman 6" lathe that I would like to adapt it to a 5c collet if that can be done.


----------



## kd4gij (May 27, 2014)

In that case get the largest 5c collet aand make an arbor. I beleve your chuck should be 1"x 10 tpi threads. if so I would use 1 1/4" round and turn the end down and thread it.


----------



## JimDawson (May 27, 2014)

john mullen said:


> I already have a 3 jaw chuck  from a Craftsman 6" lathe that I would like to adapt it to a 3c collet if that can be done.



Sure, all you have to do is build an adapter that will screw into the chuck on one end and into the spin index on the other, it just needs to look like the collet on the spin index end.  Should be pretty simple.

Alternatively, make a shaft the the chuck will screw onto on one end, and make the other end 1 inch, and just stick it into a 1 inch collet in the spin index.


----------



## john mullen (May 27, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> Sure, all you have to do is build an adapter that will screw into the chuck on one end and into the spin index on the other, it just needs to look like the collet on the spin index end.  Should be pretty simple.
> 
> Alternatively, make a shaft the the chuck will screw onto on one end, and make the other end 1 inch, and just stick it into a 1 inch collet in the spin index.



now that I can do. I saw a 1 1/16th collet for sale on e/pay cheep. I can make the rest part no sweat. thanks for the idea ..John


----------



## ddmunroe (May 28, 2014)

John Mullen
Once you get that chuck mounted you'll have a very cheap version of an indexing head good to within one degree accuracy !
Pretty simple tool to have around the shop, let us know about the first job you do with it. :thumbsup2:
dd


----------



## george wilson (May 28, 2014)

Those little 3 jaw chucks are only good for .003" concentricity.


----------

